# Meetings/Social Events 4 Expats



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

ok, I am fairly new to this forum, and I have read the mouflon, my question is ( I am moving to Agios Dimitrianos full time pretty much from September) where does one find out about expat gatherings? Because obviously on this site many people have met and got together! Where is the info re resteraunt meetings/ bbqs etc? And how Do Meet up?
I would be delighted to host BBQs; (having been involved in head of board meetings for organising such events for the International school here in Jerusalem) I just would like to understand where exactly everyone is going to look for such 'events' as I would love to meet as many of you as possible lol!! So please any advice, or pointers in the right direction, and for sure I will be at any future meetings and will then organize and host my
Own open to all!! ( also would love to start Progressive Dinner hosting
Nights with different themes!)
Ps small note; scottish Jew, residing in Jerusalem, single mum, buying house with
Mother and daughter in Agios Dimitrianos, will split time between here and there. On look out for new business opp! Many ideas. Will bring 5 small ( cough cough all happily been through rabies vaccines) pedigree mini dachsunds. Will help all I can at Dog rescue places!
Sorry Veronica if this is not an appropriate thread to post so much info!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We usually have 3 or 4 meets a year but this year so far we have not had one. I don't want to commit to organising anything as I am sort of on stand by all the time for the UK as my mum is unwell. Don't want to get halfway through organising something and then have to rush off. No one has volunteered to organise anything despite my asking.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Agios Demetrianos is a quiet village just along the road from us.

Forum meets happen a few times a year and I believe you just volunteered to organise one!

Sylvi & I have quite a few Scottish and other friends close by and meet up with them in Fyti on many Wednesdays for a drink. You're very welcome to come along if you'd like to make contact when you arrive. By the way none of these are forum members.

Pete


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

I would BE DELIGHTED!! Can't wait to organize one! And would be happy to be involved and take on other potential events! Agios is quiet.(me and my mum chose this location because it is quiet). Compared to Jerusalem lol.. Hence why I want to get straight in there and start up BBQs and progressive Dinner parties.and I would love to be involved in any future social gatherings; with those also not on this forum ( obviously lol). I am willing as long as I can find participants lol!!????????? 
Thanks Veronica; I completely understand.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

"progressive"...?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

They were all the rage where we used to live in the 90's!

Pete


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not bringing my car then.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Yup I used
Completely the wrong word when I said 'Progressive' think the Brexit going to my head! Just different people hosting themed dinners; taking turns. We will see what transpires! When we get settled after September I will organize a BBQ or Dinner Party or meet up at resteraunt, once I've picked everybody's brains and got all you experienced Islanders Ideas! ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Count me in

July and August tend to be bad for meet ups as many people have family visiting or are away in the UK but September is popular with members for meet ups so the timing is perfect.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Worldwanderer said:


> ...Just different people hosting themed dinners; taking turns. We will see what transpires! When we get settled after September I will organize a BBQ or Dinner Party or meet up at resteraunt, once I've picked everybody's brains and got all you experienced Islanders Ideas! ?


Seems to me that you don't need to pick anyone's brains - your ideas are novel and sound ideal for socialising together! A breath of fresh air!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

For those who may have become confused with the expression Progressive Dinner Parties you might like to check out: Progressive Dinner Parties

The parties we used to attend were organised by one person who allocated who went where and who was cooking each course. While attending you only found out your next location by opening a sealed envelope after the current course. It's a lot of work for the organiser who also hosted the post dinner drinks when everyone met together. They were great fun and because no one has to cook an entire meal they can concentrate on their course making it perhaps more exotic or original.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> For those who may have become confused with the expression Progressive Dinner Parties you might like to check out: Progressive Dinner Parties
> 
> The parties we used to attend were organised by one person who allocated who went where and who was cooking each course. While attending you only found out your next location by opening a sealed envelope after the current course. It's a lot of work for the organiser who also hosted the post dinner drinks when everyone met together. They were great fun and because no one has to cook an entire meal they can concentrate on their course making it perhaps more exotic or original.
> 
> Pete


That is probably easier to do when the participants live close together but not as easy if everyone lives miles apart.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> That is probably easier to do when the participants live close together but not as easy if everyone lives miles apart.


Absolutely right. We lived in a close so there was no driving involved making it a staggering event.

Pete


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds great! But like Veronica said more difficult if you live far apart and one is driving or perhaps 'staggering' on 2 legs over the hills and far away! Must have missed out on those 'progressive years' lol


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Pete for clarifying that for me! Our Progressive parties just ment 'themed' nights and every1 taking turns to host, which was great fun too!


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

See Mouflon for 'Jewish New Year' event that all are welcome to..


----------



## leandrosioann (Jul 14, 2016)

If there's any event here in Cyprus for the expat, please announce it to start the invitations.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Have announced it in the mouflon where Veroncia directed me to do so!


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

A reminder that I am having a Rosh Hashanah BBQ this Sunday from 5pm onwards... Everyone is welcome to come and join us.. Please refer to the Mouflon for more details! Hope to see you. Jen


----------

